

Passenger chooses strip-down over pat-down, arrested for videotaping incident - ceejayoz
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40314284/ns/travel-news/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Cross-reference - same story, different source, submitted 8 hours ago, one
comment:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1928991>

